# migrate on business visa help



## dav43 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi , hoping to move to canada on entrepreneur visa , can any one tell me if visa application is any quicker than on skilled labour . Am a bit disheartened to read other members wait times at 30 - 36 mnths . Any info would be much appreciated thanks .:


----------

